# Englenook Raceways



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so i figured it was about time i started a thred on my track build,and the progress on my slotcave.i have been a busy beaver,and will post my progress here from now on.a big thanks to all here on HT for their advice and support!
so lets start with the first and work our way forward,shall we?
this was the first attempt with the two lane with 8x4...








which got modified...








and then got modded some more...








and then some more...given a childs touch.









my track advisor hard at work...








the seal of approval








pounds for a job well done...race cars daddy!race cars!








more to come...
the final approval by the ref..


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so now we shall see the evolvotion to 4x12....the canada day party track.
enjoyed by all,young and old
well,just one more pic of my son cause he's such a cute little booger!lol!








ok back to the track..this is me and my buddy jay who built the 1/32 roted coppertape track i posted here before...

this is my good friend raphael's son felix running laps...

remember these are vids so clic on the pic for the vid...
so now we go to four lanes,the canada day track shown was two lanes,but 4x12.man what a front straight!lol!








this is a shot from the new roof i built for the slotcave








the esses...








the esses con't








to be con'T...
.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so here's the vids!enjoy!

and from the other side,through the esses...

hope y'all enjoyed the tour,and big kudos to hobbytalk for being here!
neil trett victoria bc canada


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that 4 lane Neil!! Are you still planning the L shaped table? It's gonna be sweet when you get it all inside!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## X2ioner (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice, great start, the card board on the ends sure brings back memories ... been there!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey UJoe!thanks!i will run this layout for now with some minor tweaking,but yeah i would like an L shaped layout eventually.
X2,the cardboard is for the kids so they dont break the cars,LOL!
thanks for watching!i love the flow of this track.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so i used parkrndl's method of using the female spade connectors for indie power to each lane,then figured i would give power tapping a whirl.i took two wires and soldered them to the underside of the power rails,and then wrapped the other ends to to the little power tabs on the bottom of the power track for that lane.presto!i had a learning curve with my track yesterday,and got better at soldering to boot!seems i can get away with a single power tap for each lane,if my experiment works.way less hassle than every 12 to 15 track joints,as i have read.thanks to rick and rich for their help with comprehending this process,as i am muddling through it the best i can.just a wee update,pics soon!:wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*no more*

well,sadly me and the TM hit the ropes,and i have moved out.just when i was getting the workshop finished too!oh well.thanks for the kind comments and views ,everyone!upwards and onwards!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's rough. Sorry to hear it. Hang in there, though! Onwards and upwards is exactly right! Lots of friends here pullin' for you.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks Rolls.just got my guitars and slotcars back tonight so thats a relief.i did however notice a hole in the side of a guitar that wasn't there before...if thats the worst of it i'll count myself lucky!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been there...keep as positive an attitude as you can :freak:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks man.a friend of mine is going to baby sit my tubs of track and all my cars for now.luckily i have great people around me.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sounds like you do have good support...*

Remember though... ( I need to, we all need to sometimes )....It's _*VERY*_ easy to argue... the hard part is sitting down and communicating. Whether there is a chance to work it out, or not... try not to fight. Like you said onwards and upwards. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yep.civility is something i am trying my best to cultivate here in my early forties.patience patience patience.luckily i have my music,so i have thrown myself into gig mode and am playing more gigs than i have in a while,since i left my last band.its great therapy,and alot cheaper!plus its nice to get paid to have fun!now if i could just figure out a way to get paid for playing with little cars.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I'm down is when I do my best music writing. Get in the groove and let it flow, Neil!! Just make sure you write it down so you don't forget!! As long as your making money playing, enjoy it!! Hang in there bro!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks UJoe!I just started a new job,so that will fill my time and pay off some debts.so that's a relief anyways!the track will live again!just gotta get my dog set up somewhere temporarily,and then i can get a room and start saving for a dog friendly place.take care and thanks for the kind words!


----------

